# A Message From SweetPea



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I was so nervous leaving SweetPea on the show grounds this weekend. SweetPea must of known because I got this message Sunday night️
And a selfie!!!

Hey mom! I'm doing good! I have plenty of food and water and am snuggly in my jacket!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, what a cute pic!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , thats a great picture ! I think all goats should have their own cell 
phones :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Aww , thats a great picture ! I think all goats should have their own cell
> 
> phones :lol:


Well. When they deserve one and earn it. What can you do?!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Heee hee - good job working with the timer, cutie! Have fun at the show!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If someone hooked a Go Pro camera on their goat , what do you think we would see ?
I bet , depending on the goat , we would have some entertaining video , lol..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> If someone hooked a Go Pro camera on their goat , what do you think we would see ?
> I bet , depending on the goat , we would have some entertaining video , lol..


Yes we would. Sweet Pea is quite sociable and very mischievous too. Who noes what we would see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish i was rich enough to afford one , id do that in a heartbeat , lol...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

My husband has one. But I don't think he would allow it in the goat pen. On a goat LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are cool ! I don't blame him , but it would be interesting , lol..


----------

